# Please welcome my Darling SeRi



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

As you all know I have been drooling endlessly at everyone's gorgeous babies until I finally could not stand it anymore . . ., I finally started my journey of looking for the perfect malt but am finding no luck - probably because I did not have the connection hee-hee. I was not diligently looking for one over the holidays as it was such a hectic time for me but at the start of the year I saw Shinemore's adorable baby picture and that started the ball rolling . . .she was my initial contact but it was SUNNYDALES that ended up having the perfect baby that was meant for me and my family. I have never had a breeder soooo accomodating to my needs. She sent me pictures weekly of SeRi until the very last day. This photo I posted was taken in her carrier at the Seoul Airport. 

Somehow I knew I was meant to have her as everything was working in my favor - it was too good to be true. My daughter's best friend has a Korean Fiance and I found out she was actually booked to see him for the chinese/korean New Year and when I found out it was about the same time she is ready to go I thought it was truly meant to be. Shinyoung Park is the breeder of Sunnydales and I couldn't be more happier. Her husband is a licensed veterinarian and one of my requests was a complete bloodwork as I know that a contract really means nothing to me once I have her. And she oblige so willingly without hesitation and asking no additional fee. OMG she is GREAT.

Both my "colored" malts are named after famous pro golfers so we had to find the perfect golfer name for my newest addition. SeRi Pak (pronounced as Say-Ree) is a very famous korean golfer who not only is practically a national hero in her country but is the youngest woman golfer to be inducted to the LPGA hall of fame . . .after reading her bio, hubby and I knew right away that SeRi was the perfect name for her.

SeRi was great throughout the long flight . . .no problems at all. Shinyoung must have trained her well as she is fully potty trained already at 15 weeks. I could not believe it . . . she lets me brush her hair and won't even move at all until I am done . . . I have yet to get used to a malt's coat but because she is so ever willing to be brushed I think I couldn't be happier . . .her hair is soo super fine and sooo very white . . . . .she tears a little but no stains at all (of course that could change when she starts teething :wub: ). . . . she has a great personality and such a bunny hopper (yes when she is playful she hops LOL) . . .she settled sooo well and slept through the night without any problems. Right now Annika ignores her like the plaque LOL but that's because she is really so anti-social. Tiger seems to not mind her at all and always tries to smell her and of course SeRi with her big black eyes would stare back and even get up to his face so close they practically could be kissing . . . 

Here's a few more of her. The last 2 are from me (sorry her head was chopped) . . .I took a picture of her on my iphone before I left this morning (so a bit blurry) . . .she somehow managed to take off her topknot so she is sporting a Mohawk LOOK - which I kinda like hahahaha . . .she is as white as snow. I will give her first bath this weekend (OMG it has been a while since I bathe a puppy) and will take more pictures then. :wub2: 



at the Seoul airport before departure 











taken a few weeks ago











random shot I took yesterday











she gave me that where are you going look this morning . . .


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I LOVE her!!! Couldn't be happier for you  Congrats on your beautiful new baby girl :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Des, Seri is absolutely adorable!! I could stare at her face all day!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I guess Sunnydales will have a very long waiting list after today.....if they didn't already have one from Bisou....


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats. She's absolutely gorgeous! Look at those eyes. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous and I love her name! Congrats!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations !
What an adorable looking little babydoll!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, she is one of the most stunning girls I have seen yet! I LOVE HER!!! You finally did it! Congratulations on your dolly! She is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! Des, I didn't know you were getting a baby this soon! Congrats!!!!! But finally, wrlcome to the malt club! :chili: :chili: She is sooooo beautiful! I just love her! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Another fashionista in the making! You better post lots, and LOTS of pictures of her! LOL


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889413


> Oh Des, Seri is absolutely adorable!! I could stare at her face all day!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> I guess Sunnydales will have a very long waiting list after today.....if they didn't already have one from Bisou.... [/B]


I am sure both korean breeders are already getting sooo much attention from us :wub: thank you for your wonderful comments as I too have been drooling ever since you got Bijou :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great face with such large dark eyes!!! She is simply adorable......My goodness, we have such little stunners on this forum!!! So many have new little pupplies as of late!!! Please feel free to post as many pics as you want to!!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 23 2010, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889426


> OMG!!!!!! Des, I didn't know you were getting a baby this soon! Congrats!!!!! But finally, wrlcome to the malt club! :chili: :chili: She is sooooo beautiful! I just love her! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Another fashionista in the making! You better post lots, and LOTS of pictures of her! LOL[/B]


thanks Briana . . .I had to keep it a secret as I did not want to jinx it, being that she was coming all the way from korea . . . .oh and yes you can be sure she will be modeling a lot of the pink dresses LOL :wub: 


I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats des! seri is STUNNING! and she sounds like the perfect malt :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889409


> random shot I took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
SeRi ist stunning, I can't get my eyes off her. such a sweet little face. adorable, precious. 
:wub: :wub: welcome little sweet SeRi *


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats again Des!!! arty: :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: :hugging: :clap: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 

SeRi is sheer perfection!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I don't know how you are going to get anything done with all that cuteness around!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What an adorable little SeRi, her face has such a cute expression and those eyes are absolutely beautiful. Congratulations and I know you are in :cloud9: right about now. Enjoy your baby and I know that you are just :hugging: and :smootch: that precious little girl. :tender: all the time. I want to wish you many happy and healthy years for the both of you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

gorgeous ! Congrats!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so happy for you!!! you will love having a malt! :wub: 
Seri is precious! :Sooo cute: congrats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 23 2010, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889426





> OMG!!!!!! Des, I didn't know you were getting a baby this soon! Congrats!!!!! But finally, wrlcome to the malt club! :chili: :chili: She is sooooo beautiful! I just love her! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Another fashionista in the making! You better post lots, and LOTS of pictures of her! LOL[/B]


thanks Briana . . .I had to keep it a secret as I did not want to jinx it, being that she was coming all the way from korea . . . .oh and yes you can be sure she will be modeling a lot of the pink dresses LOL :wub: 


*I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. * :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really?!?! I've always said how Rich is like Gigi's twin! LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As I said in the first thread, she is precious! I'm sure you will have great times with her
in the coming years. Cosy sends little noselicks. 

Can't wait to see your beautiful dresses on her.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations .... she is such a beauty!!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a doll! Congrats!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!! I knew that was the big announcement you were making but drat - someone had beat me too it! Congrats on the much anticipated addition and I can't wait to see more of her


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Has Andrea seen pics of SeRi yet........I assume so because I'm sure you have talked with her....or I would have if I were interested in a baby from there. Bisou's half sister....I love it!!! I too can't want to see her modeling those darling little clothes!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* She's just darling. :tender: I'm soooo happy for you!! Welcome to the Maltese Club!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889451


> YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!! I knew that was the big announcement you were making but drat - someone had beat me too it! Congrats on the much anticipated addition and I can't wait to see more of her [/B]


that was me! yay! so glad you were finally able to get your maltese!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Des. What a beautiful baby girl pup pup. I can only imagine what her wardrobe will be like.!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a stunning puppy you have there. Congratulations and welcome to Malt heaven


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's absolutely gorgeous! You must be deliriously happy. Give that little baby a kiss for me!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Des, she is just a doll! Now I have puppy fever!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

welcome home SeRi :wub: your so precious, :wub2: you hit the jackpot with your mommy :Happy_Dance: , you will have one huge wardrobe :cheer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats again Des!!! SeRi is absolutely beautiful, what a precious face she has :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

YAY...she's finally home!!!!!! She's a cutie!!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG SeRi is gorgeous,what a doll.Congrats!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 23 2010, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889475


> She's absolutely gorgeous! You must be deliriously happy. Give that little baby a kiss for me![/B]


that's so funny but oh sooo true :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh Des she is so GORGEOUS!!!!! I love her!!! Look at her little face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I cannot wait to see so many photos of her in your pretty outfits!!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you sooo very much for all your wonderful compliments . .I think SeRi's ears are ringing . . . .I guess it is time that I update my profile :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my goodness, what gorgeous pictures of your new baby! Congrats again! BTW, I love that you have used golfer names for your pups. I never picked up on that. What a cute idea. Enjoy your new baby. Hopefully, she fits right in!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 23 2010, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889518


> Oh, my goodness, what gorgeous pictures of your new baby! Congrats again! BTW, I love that you have used golfer names for your pups. I never picked up on that. What a cute idea. Enjoy your new baby. Hopefully, she fits right in![/B]


Actually MaryAnne when I first got my Tiger, hubby insisted that he name him or he won't help me raise them . . so I went along  . When Annika came, I did not hesitate to do it all over again as I love the name Annika, so unusual. And now of course without a doubt we both searched for the perfect name for my third baby . . .it worked out so well in the end and I sure get a lot of help from DH :wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889409


> As you all know I have been drooling endlessly at everyone's gorgeous babies until I finally could not stand it anymore . . ., I finally started my journey of looking for the perfect malt but am finding no luck - probably because I did not have the connection hee-hee. I was not diligently looking for one over the holidays as it was such a hectic time for me but at the start of the year I saw Shinemore's adorable baby picture and that started the ball rolling . . .she was my initial contact but it was SUNNYDALES that ended up having the perfect baby that was meant for me and my family. I have never had a breeder soooo accomodating to my needs. She sent me pictures weekly of SeRi until the very last day. This photo I posted was taken in her carrier at the Seoul Airport.
> 
> Somehow I knew I was meant to have her as everything was working in my favor - it was too good to be true. My daughter's best friend has a Korean Fiance and I found out she was actually booked to see him for the chinese/korean New Year and when I found out it was about the same time she is ready to go I thought it was truly meant to be. Shinyoung Park is the breeder of Sunnydales and I couldn't be more happier. Her husband is a licensed veterinarian and one of my requests was a complete bloodwork as I know that a contract really means nothing to me once I have her. And she oblige so willingly without hesitation and asking no additional fee. OMG she is GREAT.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That is one beautiful baby!! Dare I say the prettiest one here??? WOW!!! Good luck. She is adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

adorable, adorable! what a little doll. :wub:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

She BEAUTIFUL. Congrats! I can't wait to see more pictures of her. Welcome SeRi :hat: 

Darlene and Miley


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just Gorgeous! Welcome home baby SeRi & we look forward to seeing more of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Des your baby SeRi is gorgeous! Congrats! I can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OHHHHHH my goodness Des!!!!! I bet you are on cloud 9 right now! SeRi is BEAUTIFULLY GORGEOUS!!! I wish I would have known about the ability to get a Malt from Korea before I had London & Preston! They are perfection!

I can't believe your hubby finally caved in and let you get one! OMG she is so perfect looking! Now, officially WELCOME TO SPOILED MALTESE!!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431


> I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:[/B]



And Seri and Bisou have a first cousin at my house. Sprite's father, Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, is a full brother to your little ones' father, Rich. And we think both cousins are adorable. :biggrin: 

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 23 2010, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889589


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431





> I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:[/B]



And Seri and Bisou have a first cousin at my house. Sprite's father, Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, is a full brother to your little ones' father, Rich. And we think both cousins are adorable. :biggrin: 

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, can you please, please post pictures of him? I LOVE Rich! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She's absolutely beautiful. Gosh, what a face ~ :wub: 

Congrats!! :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 23 2010, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889604


> OMG, can you please, please post pictures of him? I LOVE Rich! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Who do you want a picture of? If you want to see Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, go to the Sinphony of Venice website as they own him. If you are asking for a picture of Sprite (and she's a her, not a him) you can see her picture in the following thread on SM:

Bonnet's First Points

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 23 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889609


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 23 2010, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889604





> OMG, can you please, please post pictures of him? I LOVE Rich! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Who do you want a picture of? If you want to see Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, go to the Sinphony of Venice website as they own him. If you are asking for a picture of Sprite (and she's a her, not a him) you can see her picture in the following thread on SM:

Bonnet's First Points

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwww your Sprite is just beautiful! :wub: I think I missed that one! 

Okay, now we can get back to topic


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Be still my heart ,gorgeous. Can't wait to see more piccies.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 24 2010, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889609


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 23 2010, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889604





> OMG, can you please, please post pictures of him? I LOVE Rich! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Who do you want a picture of? If you want to see Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, go to the Sinphony of Venice website as they own him. If you are asking for a picture of Sprite (and she's a her, not a him) you can see her picture in the following thread on SM:

Bonnet's First Points

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow- I remember seeing that thread on Sprite's first time at a show...but I had no idea she was Bisou's first cousin! And now SeRi's too. I've seen a photo of Romantic Mash. Of course I'm biased but they're all gorgeous!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 23 2010, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889589


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431





> I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:[/B]



And Seri and Bisou have a first cousin at my house. Sprite's father, Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, is a full brother to your little ones' father, Rich. And we think both cousins are adorable. :biggrin: 

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMGoodness, how very exciting . . .do you have a picture of Romantic Mash???? or is it on Shinyoung's website. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889645


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 23 2010, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889589





> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431





> I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:[/B]



And Seri and Bisou have a first cousin at my house. Sprite's father, Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, is a full brother to your little ones' father, Rich. And we think both cousins are adorable. :biggrin: 

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMGoodness, how very exciting . . .do you have a picture of Romantic Mash???? or is it on Shinyoung's website. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sinphony of Venice- romantic mash

http://www.sinphonyofvenicemaltese.com


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Huge congrats. :Flowers 2: 

I was looking at Sunnydales website. Very nice dogs from some very nice lines.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SeRi is stunningly gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Her eyes are to die for ... so beautiful! :wub: :wub: 

I'm very happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh! she is just gorgeous!! congratulations on your new baby  shes perfect  xxxx


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That baby is one seriously cute pup!!! I was holding my breath while I looked at your pictures. I really don't think Malts can get any prettier than the ones from Korea. You have to be beside yourself every time you look at her. 
Congratulations on a very beautiful addition to your family. I can't wait to see more pictures! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Des, SeRi is lovely, just lovely. I keep going back and looking at her sweet face. I am so very happy for you. Maybe Annika will come around in time. Tiger is a good boy! Enjoy every minute of SeRi. What a stunning little model she will make for your beautiful clothes. Maybe Annika can show her the ropes? Congratulations Des. :Cute Malt: :hugging:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

SeRi just melts my heart. She's absolutely gorgeous! :wub: :wub: Did you go to Korea to pick her up? I mentioned to DH about Bijou and now SeRi from Korea but he's a little nervous about the long flight for the puppy.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 24 2010, 03:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889647


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889645





> QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 23 2010, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889589





> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889431





> I forgot to mention to everyone that SeRi is actually Bisou's half sister as her dad is the same as Bisou's. :wub:[/B]



And Seri and Bisou have a first cousin at my house. Sprite's father, Romantic Mash of Sunnydale's, is a full brother to your little ones' father, Rich. And we think both cousins are adorable. :biggrin: 

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMGoodness, how very exciting . . .do you have a picture of Romantic Mash???? or is it on Shinyoung's website. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sinphony of Venice- romantic mash

http://www.sinphonyofvenicemaltese.com
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW he is GORGEOUS . . . SeRi is honored to be related. :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 24 2010, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889867


> SeRi just melts my heart. She's absolutely gorgeous! :wub: :wub: Did you go to Korea to pick her up? I mentioned to DH about Bijou and now SeRi from Korea but he's a little nervous about the long flight for the puppy.[/B]



thanks for your wonderful compliment. No I did not go to Korea. When I first inquired about a puppy from Shinyoung, and explained to her what I wanted, she told me about SeRi and that she would really be a great model because she is so pretty but she says that she does not let them go until about 15 weeks old . . It just so happens that about that same week I found out that my daughter's BFF is going to Korea to celebrate korean new year with her korean BF so I was overjoyed with excitement. As soon as she sent me pictures, I knew I wanted her . .so thankfully Amanda said she'd be happy to bring her back to the US . . .I had to fly to Los Angeles as that is her return flight itinerary, which was already set even before I committed to Shinyoung. It just was meant to be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Des - I thought I already posted but now I don't see it. :bysmilie: Losing all my marbles these days.

Anyway, just wanted to say YES-SE-RI :cheer: She is just so adorable. Such a sweet little face and looking at the sire on the web, what a stunning daddy. :wub: :wub: May you have happiness and joy from this little princess (which I'm sure you will). :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889870


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 24 2010, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889867





> SeRi just melts my heart. She's absolutely gorgeous! :wub: :wub: Did you go to Korea to pick her up? I mentioned to DH about Bijou and now SeRi from Korea but he's a little nervous about the long flight for the puppy.[/B]



thanks for your wonderful compliment. No I did not go to Korea. When I first inquired about a puppy from Shinyoung, and explained to her what I wanted, she told me about SeRi and that she would really be a great model because she is so pretty but she says that she does not let them go until about 15 weeks old . . It just so happens that about that same week I found out that my daughter's BFF is going to Korea to celebrate korean new year with her korean BF so I was overjoyed with excitement. As soon as she sent me pictures, I knew I wanted her . .so thankfully Amanda said she'd be happy to bring her back to the US . . .I had to fly to Los Angeles as that is her return flight itinerary, which was already set even before I committed to Shinyoung. It just was meant to be.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It really was meant to be. SeRi's definitely the perfect model. I could just look at her all day. :biggrin:


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

Des - SeRi is the cutest little thing ever. She is going to be the cutest model! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mwilliams @ Feb 24 2010, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889921


> Des - SeRi is the cutest little thing ever. She is going to be the cutest model! I can't wait to see more pics.[/B]


Melissa, you should post some recent pictures of your modeling kids here too! LOL


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous! I wish you many years with beautiful SeRi. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

She is a beautiful baby girl. You will love her forever.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Your baby is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

SeRi is a little doll!! Congratulations to you!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, congrats, Des!!! SeRi is truly something special! I just ADORE her tiny face! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

When I saw your other thread, I thought she was one of Bonnie's Angels. SunnyDales has such GORGEOUS puppies.

I'm spending the month of May in Seoul. Seeing your SeRi, as well as all the other Korean fluffs, has really got me thinking...

Congrats, again~~~ Enjoy that little doll face. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890110


> OMG, congrats, Des!!! SeRi is truly something special! I just ADORE her tiny face! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> When I saw your other thread, I thought she was one of Bonnie's Angels. SunnyDales has such GORGEOUS puppies.
> 
> ...



OMG are you really going to Seoul???? REALLY, REALLY, REALLY???? Seriously?????? OMG I was telling hubby I seriously want another one now so SeRi has a playmate and I am so glad we are not in the kitchen as I bet he would have reached for the cleaver and just chopped my head OFF :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890732


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890110





> OMG, congrats, Des!!! SeRi is truly something special! I just ADORE her tiny face! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> When I saw your other thread, I thought she was one of Bonnie's Angels. SunnyDales has such GORGEOUS puppies.
> 
> ...



OMG are you really going to Seoul???? REALLY, REALLY, REALLY???? Seriously?????? OMG I was telling hubby I seriously want another one now so SeRi has a playmate and I am so glad we are not in the kitchen as I bet he would have reached for the cleaver and just chopped my head OFF :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh no, he won't do that.......you are so funny!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890737


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890732





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 25 2010, 03:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890110





> OMG, congrats, Des!!! SeRi is truly something special! I just ADORE her tiny face! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> When I saw your other thread, I thought she was one of Bonnie's Angels. SunnyDales has such GORGEOUS puppies.
> 
> ...



OMG are you really going to Seoul???? REALLY, REALLY, REALLY???? Seriously?????? OMG I was telling hubby I seriously want another one now so SeRi has a playmate and I am so glad we are not in the kitchen as I bet he would have reached for the cleaver and just chopped my head OFF :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh no, he won't do that.......you are so funny!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

okay maybe NOT but he will just divorce me :biggrin: but that would mean I could get more malts and yorkies . . .pretty tempting :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------

